# Track layout help



## ILikeToys (Oct 3, 2005)

I am looking for some track layout help. My space is 4x8, and I have mostly Life-Like Track(95%) 
I need some layout ideas for a 2 lane or 4 lane if possible, I am willing to purchase a few non-lifelike pieces but my budget is very limited.

I would like to have a 2nd level so the track can be longer but not so crazy that it's hard to reach the cars when they de-slot. I run mostly magnetic cars so lots of turns is cool.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*limited space*

Here's an idea I done on a layout when I was limited for space. On one side of the 4x8 I built a extra level like an overpass. I started it about 2 ft from the one end and elevated it from there. at the other end I made a curved peice that elevated down to the main level. on the main level you can run the track under the top level for extra running room.Use long straight for going up the level and don't make it real steep.Mine was about 8 inches high total. Makes for a nice 2 level layout.Hint.: Use a thicker peice of plywood screwed to back support for a free floating level. NO support tiers to get in your way.Also angle cut the ends of the elevated peice for the upper level to lay flat on the main level where they connect together. what you get is a great 2 level home layout.
Hope this helps

Gear buster


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Without knowing what track pieces you have in inventory it is difficult to suggest a layout.


----------



## ILikeToys (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a ton of LifeLike Track in 6, 9, 15 in straight and 9" curve pieces. I have at least a 100' total. I am just looking for some suggestions, since I noticed that someone on this board has provided layouts in the past. So I was hoping for some help.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a program that generates layouts. If you post a list with the number of pieces for each type of track you have, I will have some fun with some layouts. You may have 100' of track but you could still be limited by the number of curves you have of a particular radius. Meanwhile, I suggest you check the layouts listed at www.hoslotcarracing.com. The only problem may be that LifeLike doesn't include as many different curve radii.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, I like that 4-laner! It'd be a good way to use up some of those eleventy-thousand Tyco 9" curves that many of us have lying around, too... and it even seems to leave some room for scenery...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hey AfxToo...*

Okay, so I started looking more at the 4-laner. and it was bugging me that it was all left turns. So I hacked at it a little with MS Paint. It's not perfect, but you get the idea. Would this be possible, or would the over-and-unders require too sharp a descent somewhere? If it'd work, it's 6 left turns and 6 right turns, and it might help make lane lengths more even, since the outer lanes for the big loop become the inner lanes for the little loop...

edit: Actually, if I'm doing the math right in my feeble little head, they come out exactly the same. The inner lanes pick up 30 inches on the outer loop, or 6 inches on each straight. Then then they give them back up on the inner loop. The couple of straight sections that are between a left and a right or a right and a left wind up being the same length. Does that make sense?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ILikeToys (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for all the help guys! Now I need to finish the track surface(big 4x8 wood thing I am building) Then to try a bunch of these layouts.

Thanks so much for the help!!


----------

